# Solved: Tlv-11



## russ1162 (Feb 12, 2002)

How do I fix this error ?

TLV-11 - unrecognized OID;CM-MAC=78:96:84:c0:d8:27;CMTS-MAC=00:21:55:ca:af:77;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 

Russ


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What it means
http://www.speedguide.net/faq/what-does-the-tlv-11-unrecognized-oid-log-message-392


----------

